# Sticky  !---IMPORTANT: Please Follow These Steps Before Posting---!



## Redeye3323

Members,

Before posting your games problem, it is recommended that you run through the following First Steps. Many problems are caused by simple things such as scratched discs or damaged leads, so to save you some time and trouble, these common issues/tips/tricks have been listed here.

*1.* Ensure that both power switches are in the 'On' position. Certain consoles will have a primary power switch at the rear in addition to a 'Soft Off' switch at the front of the console.

*2.* Check that all leads are securely plugged into the correct ports and that they are not damaged (bent pins, fraying etc.).

*3.* Check that the battery is fully charged and in working order (if applicable).

*4.* Check the game disc for scratches, and test it in another console if possible. Discs can be scratched or marked quite easily, and the smallest scratch can cause big problems.

*5.* Test other games in the console to see if the problem is only present in one particular game.

*6.* Take note of any error codes that may appear on the screen, or any light combinations on the console itself (such as the Red Ring of Death on the XBox 360), as these may lead to quicker solutions.

*7.* If your problem relates to NAT or online disconnections, please take a look at this thread.


Remember to include as much detail as you can in your post. The more information we have, the better the chances of solving your problem.

Also note that we cannot provide help with mod-chipped consoles, as per the forum rules.


----------

